# SMOKING A LITTLE CHEESE TODAY



## gary s (Jan 24, 2016)

*SMOKING SOME CHEESE TODAY*​ ​*Got up this morning and decided it was a perfect day to smoke some Cheese.*

*The Grocery store had these on sale, Perfect. So I ran up and grabbed some.*

*Fired up the Reverse Flow a good steady 225º  JUST KIDDING  Fired up mt AMNPS with some Wine Barrel Pellets and put it in my Cook chamber on top of my upside down charcoal basket, Cheese on the racks, and let it smoke.*

*About 5 hours of light smoke, pulled and let sit on the counter for a while then into Zip Lock's for a few days and Vacuum seal.*

Back from the store and cheese laid out













IMG_2078.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016


















IMG_2080.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016






On the Racks and Ready to go













IMG_2081.CR2.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016






AMNPS just smoking away













IMG_2085.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016






Cheese On !!













IMG_2086.CR2.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016






Cheese Off   ready for the fridge













IMG_2089.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016


















IMG_2092.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2016






More Pics when I Vac Seal    Thank's for looking

Gary
 ​


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks great Gary, took on some good color... I stocked back up here a few weeks ago when we hit a sale !  Man, smoked cheese is so good.  Tried some pepper jack today & it was great !   

225* ?  That was a good one !    :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Gary, took on some good color... I stocked back up here a few weeks ago when we hit a sale ! Man, smoked cheese is so good. Tried some pepper jack today & it was great !
> 
> 225* ? That was a good one !


Thanks, couldn't resist   *after the Epic Cheese fail post*

*Gary*


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

That got some great color.  I am out of smoked cheese.


----------



## seenred (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks great Gary...nice color!  Loves me some smoked cheese!  Thumbs Up.

That batch oughta last you a while.  Nicely done!

Red


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Looks great Gary...nice color! Loves me some smoked cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red,  also doing Salami, Bologna and Breakfast links (waiting on my sheep casings)

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That got some great color. I am out of smoked cheese.


Thanks Buddy,  come on down and we will smoke some more for you

Gary


----------



## whistech (Jan 25, 2016)

Gary, that cheese looks great!    I want to try to smoke cheese but I haven't worked up the courage yet.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you,, Cheese smoking is super easy, Hardest part is letting it mellow for a few weeks

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2016)

Great job Gary!!

Your right the hardest part is the wait!!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

Spot on once again Gary!

Smoked cheese is perfect year round, but this time of year is when I really hammer into mine.  I think we ate 3 pounds over the weekend...


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Al & CB   working on Bologna, Salami and Breakfast Links now, "Casings came in" gotta check the package make sure I got what I ordered.

Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks great Gary! I'm jealous!


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Al & CB   working on Bologna, Salami and Breakfast Links now, "Casings came in" gotta check the package make sure I got what I ordered.
> 
> Gary


Gary make sure you soak the sheep casing real good.I am sure you have seen Joes post,the cheese looks great and yes the waiting part sucks.I love the Horseradish cheese smoked

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary make sure you soak the sheep casing real good.I am sure you have seen Joes post,the cheese looks great and yes the waiting part sucks.I love the Horseradish cheese smoked
> 
> Richie


Yep!  Treat them the same way Joe talks about with hog casings...  Nice and silky!

You going to do the horizontal hangy thingy again with the bologna?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some of that cheese will go nicely on a bologna sammich!


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yep!  Treat them the same way Joe talks about with hog casings...  Nice and silky!
> 
> You going to do the horizontal hangy thingy again with the bologna?
> 
> ...


Yep have to go Horizontal   not enough head room.   Hey  good reason to build a new smoker !!

Gunna soak them overnight at least

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> Yep have to go Horizontal   not enough head room.   Hey  good reason to build a new smoker !!
> 
> Gunna soak them overnight at least
> 
> Gary



Looking forward to it!


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2016)

Cheese is still resting in the fridge  

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 7, 2016)

Big Follow Up !!!  I got a block of cheese out that I smoked back in January  Over 7 month and OMG !!!   this stuff just gets better and better. I opened one a couple of months back and thought Wow  but it just keeps getting better. As soon as it cools down I am going to fill up my smoker with cheese.

This is some seriously good stuff.

Gary


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Big Follow Up !!!  I got a block of cheese out that I smoked back in January  Over 7 month and OMG !!!   this stuff just gets better and better. I opened one a couple of months back and thought Wow  but it just keeps getting better. As soon as it cools down I am going to fill up my smoker with cheese.
> This is some seriously good stuff.
> 
> Gary




I agree i have 1 block left, I will definitely fill the fridge this winter.  We had to ration the cheese this summer but i learned my lesson.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 7, 2016)

Ha!  I saw this and wondered how in the he!! You were smoking cheese today!   Didn't realize it was an old thread until a few comments down.  

It's amazing just how much better it gets when it ages a while.   I found a couple of blocks in the back of the frig a few days ago, it was like Christmas!


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't realize just how much better it keeps getting.  Brookshire's had it on sale again so I picked up about 10 blocks waiting for a nice cool day,

Gary


----------



## wild west (Oct 14, 2016)

gary s said:


> Big Follow Up !!!  I got a block of cheese out that I smoked back in January  Over 7 month and OMG !!!   this stuff just gets better and better. I opened one a couple of months back and thought Wow  but it just keeps getting better. As soon as it cools down I am going to fill up my smoker with cheese.
> This is some seriously good stuff.
> 
> Gary


. Once vac sealed do just store it in the frig? I want to try smokeing cheese and its cold enough now


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2016)

wild west said:


> . Once vac sealed do just store it in the frig? I want to try smokeing cheese and its cold enough now


Yep, just vac seal, put it in the fridge and forget about it for a while

Gary


----------

